
Karl Ove Knausgaard Concludes “My Struggle” - lermontov
https://bookforum.com/inprint/025_03/20134
======
dagw
Worth pointing out that Knausgaard concluded My Struggle 6 years ago. It's
just that it's only recently been translated to English.

------
arafa
I read the first book in My Struggle and quite enjoyed it. In some ways, the
author is a real curmudgeon but he's also very open and self-aware about it
along with his anxieties and everything else, which was refreshing.

Also his memory is apparently extremely good and the book was rich in detail.
My friend tells me book 2 is good and more focused on his kids. I'm sure I'll
read it eventually.

------
M_Bakhtiari
> My Struggle

That's going to be a doozy to try to market in Germany

~~~
dagw
This book's title actually got changed to My Struggle or "Sterben" Germany.
The other book you're thinking of is called My Fight or "Mein Kampf". In the
original Norwegian though this book shares its title with that other book.

~~~
niklasd
No, it got changed from My Struggle (the English translation of the original
title) to "Sterben", which means "dying". The correct German translation of My
Struggle would have been "Mein Kampf", and this is why they choose to change
the title in German.

I somehow would have liked the actual translation better. Sure, it would have
been strange that it would share the title with such an infamous book, and I
think that the similarity was not intended by the author. But I don't really
like the German titles (they have individual ones for every book, Sterben is
just for the last one) and I just like the intellectual honesty of a literal
translation.

[Edit] Correction: Sterben is the first volumne, not the last.

~~~
kpil
The similarity is _obviously_ _intented_.

The "original" titles in Norwegian are "Min Kamp" and "Min Kamp: 1"
respectively, since Knausgård planned it to be a hexalogy. (Or at least more
than one book.)

I suppose it's a slightly controversial title in Norway, but I guess it's too
much in Germany.

~~~
jacobush
More than slightly, in Swedish, Danish and Norwegian.

------
charlysl
Don't confuse with [https://www.amazon.com/Man-Full-Tom-
Wolfe/dp/0553381334](https://www.amazon.com/Man-Full-Tom-Wolfe/dp/0553381334)
(which I recommend BTW)

~~~
dang
We took that bit out of the title above.

------
fhood
Who wrote this review? And who did they write it for. I thought language was
supposed to convey information not obfuscate it.

~~~
nmyk
In what way does this review obfuscate information? I found it lively,
descriptive, and detailed with plenty of evidence from the text.

~~~
fhood
"An experimental autobiographical novel singularly immersed in its author’s
psyche, in which all elegance is abandoned, tedious experiences are embraced,
and the act of shitting is evoked, at one point, as “AAAAAAGGGHHH!!"

vs

An experimental novel immersed in its author's psyche, in which elegance is
abandoned and the act of shitting is evoked, at one point, as “AAAAAAGGGHHH!!"

I don't want to sit down and have to parse through a book review, I just want
to read it.

~~~
jljljl
This is a lossy compression: You've removed the distinction that the immersion
in the author's psyche is distinct or remarkable, that the novel embraces
tedious experience, and that it's autobiographical.

